# What has been the most amusing question or situation with your animals?



## ldawntaylor (Apr 7, 2016)

Just a thought.  None of the titles seem to fit what I have in mind yet people are always sharing the funny things their animals do.

One comes to mind...when I make the mistake of including milk or dairy in my ads one question I regularly is "When will the buck give milk?" 

Didn't anyone pay attention in science class?  Goats are mammals after all....

And yes, I have gotten that question more than once.  Needless to say, my ads now simply read goats for sale. With my phone number along with "Please leave a message".

Anyway, please feel free to share.  Isn't stuff like this part of why we have animals around?


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 8, 2016)

Another memory that I can't help but laugh when I think about it is as follows.  At the time I was too young to realize the danger.  I realize now the situation could have very easily have been a tragedy instead.

My family was going to move from Wyoming to Illinois before school started.  We decided on one last camping trip to Yellowstone National Park.  The evening we got there we had set up camp and were eating supper.  A neighboring camper was setting up his tent.  I remember noticing his tag on his car was from Illinois. 

While we were eating a young bull bison wandered through camp.  Just browsing.  I had never been that close to a bison before.  The bison wandered to the next campsite.  The other camper did not want the bison there.  He tried to chase him off but that didn't work.  I don't know why he decided to do what he did next.  He used the tent pole and hit the bison on the head.

I can still see that young bull shaking his head and pawing the ground.  I can see the dust flying.  The camper got smart then and put down the pole and walked away.

To be honest I don't even know why I find the situation amusing but I do.  Perhaps it has something to do with the reactions I get when I share the memory.  I am just glad that bull bison was so amiable that evening.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 12, 2016)

Telling on myself this time.  I told my parents that I had gotten chicks this spring.  My dad asked where I was keeping them.  I told him the brooder was in my "greenhouse room" so that if the electric went out the temperature would have a better chance of being stable.

Because of the phone connection he was repeating most of what I said.  When he said I was keeping them inside I heard my mother start laughing in the background.

I wonder, was she remembering when I was about 10 years old....  That day my older sister came screaming to her because she had just found out I had worms in a bucket under my bed.  Of course, when they were found they had to go back outside.  I did talk Mom into allowing me to put them in the raised bed in the back yard.

What would she say if she knew I was considering worms again for their composting help?  The ground is too hard for me to just dig some up this time....


----------

